

Using Heroku buildpacks with Stackato (Cloud Foundry-based PaaS software) - troytop
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2012/06/static-site-stackato-using-heroku-buildpacks-jekyll

======
Pythondj
Thinking of migrating off Heroku? this is the way to go. bring your buildpacks
and get stackato <http://bit.ly/STKTO>

